# Primetime Announce Partnership With BetVictor Strikeforce Odds Now Available in UK!



## Primetime (Feb 17, 2011)

Primetime Announce Partnership With BetVictor

Strikeforce Odds Now Available in UK!

Primetime: Channel 480 on Sky and Online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier

Strikeforce: Heavyweight Grand Prix - Barnett vs Cormier

On 19th May Strikeforce returns to Primetime for the last instalment of the acclaimed Heavyweight Grand Prix. To celebrate this highly anticipated event, Primetime are delighted to announce a new partnership with BetVictor.

BetVictor(formerly known as Victor Chandler) has long been established as a pioneer in the online casino and sports book industries, with a reputation for offering customers fantastic prices and new markets. Through this partnership Primetime viewers will be able to get exclusive offers and bonuses should they wish to back their favourite fighters ahead of watching events, as well as receive regular information from BetVictor regarding activity in the markets for events on the Primetime news feeds.

Primetime Director of Programming, Chris Ratcliff, has this to say;

"We are delighted to announce this new partnership with BetVictor. As one of the UK's premier sports book brands, we feel they are the perfect partner for Primetime. It will allow our viewers to see odds on our live events as well as bringing our viewers some fantastic exclusive offers."

The Heavyweight Grand Prix has already seen a number of surprise results and so offers a fantastic chance to back your favourite fighters and possibly make a few pounds as well!

BetVictor Director of Public Relations Charlie McCann added: "We are delighted to link up with Primetime for the culmination of the Heavyweight Grand Prix and just favour the more experienced Josh Barnett at 8/11 over the unbeaten Daniel Cormier at Even money in what promises to be a wonderful contest. We hope this is the beginning of a long and happy partnership and can't wait for the action to begin".

To celebrate this new partnership BetVictor are offering to match Primetime viewers first bet up to the value of £25 when you join, go to BetVictor : Boxing/UFC today and your free bet will be added within 2 working days of your first bet.

Strikeforce:Barnett vs Cormier will be broadcast live at 1am on Saturday 19th May, and will be repeated for the following 6 days. Watch on Ch480 on Sky and online at Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier - only £9.95!

For full fight card and information about future Primetime events please see Primetime | Barnett vs Cormier


----------

